# Aquatic terrarium / Pacific tree frogs



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

This terrarium was made from plants and items from around Vancouver the tadpoles I caught on Vancouver island and had no idea they were tree frogs until they started climbing up the tank  To keep the tank clean I run a small filter which doubles as an air stone keeping the plants and aquatic half of the tank happy / Four Pacific Northwest tree frogs / three white clouds /three Amano shrimp and many zebra snails, having half the tank under water helps keep it clean and since I have layered the water with plants the frogs don't seem to mind. Soon will be upgrading to an exo terra as tree frogs like more vertical climbing .


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

i have 3 terrariums with nothing in them , i have always wanted to do that . very kool


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. What do you feed them? Will they get big enough to gobble up the white clouds?


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*Frogs*

I have to grow fruit flies for them as they are still to small for crickets and buying flies is costly 35 buck a month roughly ouch. I think the fish will be ok as the frogs don't swim much I have only seen them dive under water a couple times


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they won't bother you fish How are yoiu going to handle hibernation over winter?


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not to worried about them eating the fish as they are still young only three months and as for hibernation keeping the temp between 65/75 degrees should keep them up. If they need to I have a rotten hollow log with a sea shell over the back they could sleep in and have been coming up with new ideas for shelter .


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

so cool...I've always wanted to raise tadpoles but didn't want to get bull frogs by accident. Where did you find them.

Side question are they allowed to be caught?


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*Tree frogs*

I found them on the way to tofino on Vancouver island on the right hand side of the road their is a large river bed rock formation lots of people stop for pics their are small pools full of tadpoles and as far as I know you are allowed. Bull frog tadpoles are easy to spot as they are huge.Mine were only about an inch long usually the best way to tell if they are small your good to go.And if not just release them where you found em good luck


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow thats so cool, didnt know we had tree frogs on the island! if yours breed will you sell some tadpoles here by any chance?


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

They live all over southern bc as well. And apparently you need a permit to catch tree frogs and your not allowed to sell them as they are a wild animal as states Oregon law so I guess it's the same here but it doesn't say you can't give them away for free so I'll let you know next season when they breed .


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

it is actually illegal to keep wild animals here in BC

you can argue it as a rescue in some situations or if the eggs were laid on your private property. 

Otherwise I love seeing native wildlife


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't even know that we had tree frogs in BC! They are gorgeous!

It's not hard to grow fruit flies but how do you get the fruit flies into the tank without having them buzz all around your house?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I didn't even know that we had tree frogs in BC! They are gorgeous!
> 
> It's not hard to grow fruit flies but how do you get the fruit flies into the tank without having them buzz all around your house?


 There are wingless strains.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

gwcana said:


> so cool...I've always wanted to raise tadpoles but didn't want to get bull frogs by accident. Where did you find them.
> 
> Side question are they allowed to be caught?


Like Algae Beater said, anything native to BC is illegal regardless of whether they were found on your property or not. The MOE is getting a little tougher with enforcing restrictions. I had a Conservation Officer visit my place after someone reported false claims regarding the number and species of snakes I had. Thankfully, I'm not doing anything illegal, you however are.

I'd release them if I were you... let them enjoy freedom, after the winter.

To end on a positive note, I like your setup.... you should get some other amphibians and do up a killer planted setup!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great setup, but I think they would be much better suited to the wild. After the winter....


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

some fire bellies, or even a mantella species would work in that tank with slight modifications


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

While I understand and support the objective of our conservation laws, there's something to be said about captive husbandry. Stateside, there are several national and numerous state based organizations (clubs) devoted to the keeping and propagation of native species. They tend to work in association with local universities or conservation organizations, with the goal of maintaing viable, wild-type captive populations.
It would be a dream come true for me to be able to keep certain native species, though northern animals are a little tricky. Our fish, for example, require cooler temps than the average indoor aquarium can provide, and reptiles and amphibians require a hibernation period to stay healthy.


----------



## sNApple (Apr 23, 2010)

not an ideal set up for them... way to much water, should be all land. add a dish of water when they are sexually mature for them to to deposit eggs.. add plants to relieve stress
these arn't aquatic frogs... this is a good set up for red belly newts/salmanders


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*The frog with the most wins.*

Ok wow never thought that I would get so many negative responses or responses at all for that matter from now on I will only be responding to questions on this thread, tho not ideal the tank was aquatic to begin with as I had an aquatic frog RIP and had to hatch the tadpoles, thought I would use it for a while the frogs really like it. Pacific Tree frogs live in a wide range of habitats from desert to streams semi aquatic to forest ie swamps bla bla bla from B.C all the way down the coast as far as southern Mexico  the frogs rarely fall in the water but have dove in a few times for almost 5 min, lettuce leaf covers almost all the tank a large rock with a rotten log cover one third and with all the sticks to clime on that = more surface than a flat tank, + a water dish come on think I can do better than that as for letting the frogs go these frogs have been raised in captivity they probably wouldnt last a week out side plus the average life span of these guys in the wild is only 2 years much longer in captivity now I know your thinking better off free and dead they will be happy well what about say an African fish for ex taken from a lake and say put in your fish tank hmmm sound familiar yes I thought now as for being illegal I plan on releasing new fogs into the forest after they hatch letting them go as frogs will greatly improve their odds so ha ha, any who thanks for all the interest in my page.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont take the comments too much to heart. Most were meant to be helpful. 

As for it being illegal to keep these. Well, they have a point, but who hasnt collected tadpoles at sometime in their life? As long as its a common species, and just for small scale personal enjoyment, I dont worry about it. After all, sports fishermen take native species all the time.

I would think about snapples advice though. He knows frogs.

Thanks for posting the pictures. I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Dont take the comments too much to heart. Most were meant to be helpful.
> 
> As for it being illegal to keep these. Well, they have a point, but who hasnt collected tadpoles at sometime in their life? As long as its a common species, and just for small scale personal enjoyment, I dont worry about it. After all, sports fishermen take native species all the time.
> 
> ...


Oh dear! I didn't mean for my comments to be negative or hurtful! I doubt anyone else did either. I guess it's like those "where to collect driftwood" threads. I always jump in and remind people that they can run into some trouble if they collect from the wild, not as a criticism but as a caution- a run in with the 'law' can ruin an otherwise great day. I just think it's good to know in advance that it's a possibility.
It would be so cool if you were able to breed the frogs, especially given that our native species are in decline. I hope you update this thread periodically, just to let us know how the little guys are doing!


----------

